# SVS Website



## Discman (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't know if this is appropriate or not, but I've been interested in a new center channel, so when I googled svsound (on wife lappy and wasn't sure of url), the results showed: "this site may harm your computer"

When I finally accessed their site, Norton Antivirus quarantined two different temp files from their site.

What's up with their site? Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Apparently there was a malware issue according to Google.

http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http://www.svsound.com/products-sub.cfm&hl=en

I've notified SVS about the problem and they are dealing with the issue.


----------



## bbtnt (Aug 12, 2006)

Does anyone else have any issues getting to the SVS website? I just get the following error in the browser:

Directory Listing Denied
This Virtual Directory does not allow contents to be listed.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, seem like its down completely. The Canadian SVS distributor is up Sonic boom audio


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

I just tried to get to the SVS site again today to no avail. Internet Explorer now says "The URL you have requested does not have a web site associated with it." I hadn't seen this until today. Any word on when it will be back up again?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmm, Strange, It was working yesterday. They must still be having issues.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I just tried the web site. No love. That's not good for an internet direct company! I hope they get their site back up soon.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is strange indeed because I was just on the site yesterday myself. I cannot imagine what could be going on. :huh:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yea, I've been trying for several days to log into their website and getting the same info. Any SVS guy's know whats going on? I don't need anything, just surfing & I frequently visit their site for the latest news.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Canadian site is still up and running Sonic Boom Audio I sent them an email to see if they know what is going on.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The site is up and running.

http://www.svsound.com/


----------

